# Quackerz - animated feature (Live orchestra recording - 68 players)



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 15, 2016)

Good day everyone!
Me and my co-composer Alexandre Maslov would like to share with you few cues from our latest work "Quackerz 3D" animated feature. It was recorded with the live orchestra (68 pieces) and soon it'll be released on iTunes. But we're putting here 6 cues from the upcoming album. Hope you'll like it. 

*Market chase & Knout arrival 


From the tablet


Fake


I'm a Sun Duck

*


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 15, 2016)

*Capture the sun


Like a hero


Update
Hi guys! Just a little update.
Made a video and uploaded 2 cues from recording session on youtube.
I want to fly

Market chase

*


----------



## Dean (Mar 15, 2016)

Dmitry Noskov said:


> Good day everyone!
> Me and my co-composer Alexandre Maslov would like to share with you few cues from our latest work "Quackerz 3D" animated feature. It was recorded with the live orchestra (68 pieces) and soon it'll be released on iTunes. But we're putting here 6 cues from the upcoming album. Hope you'll like it.



Fantastic music! Some great orchestration,performance,love the tightness in the sound.Do you mind me asking where you recorded the orchestra/what orchestra? D


----------



## Florian_W (Mar 15, 2016)

It sounds great!!!


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 15, 2016)

Dean said:


> Fantastic music! Some great orchestration,performance,love the tightness in the sound.Do you mind me asking where you recorded the orchestra/what orchestra?


Thank you Dean! It was Mosfilm studio in Moscow, Russia. We hired musicians from two top orchestras here in Russia - Vladimir Spivakov's "Moscow Virtuosi" and Yuri Bashmet's "State Symphony Orchestra".



Florian_W said:


> It sounds great!!!


Thank you Florian!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Mar 15, 2016)

Dmitry Noskov said:


> Good day everyone!
> Me and my co-composer Alexandre Maslov would like to share with you few cues from our latest work "Quackerz 3D" animated feature. *[/MEDIA]*


Hi Dmitry ,
this is fantastic stuff ! Great compositions and orchestrations . Good luck to both of you.
Best
Gerd

P.S.: Just out of interest , concerning the orchestra : Did you book the orchestra through the service of Marina Dubovskova , or is this a different orchestra ?


----------



## Alex Maslov (Mar 15, 2016)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Good luck to both of you.
> Best
> Gerd


Thank you Gerd!


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks @Gerd Kaeding 



Gerd Kaeding said:


> Just out of interest , concerning the orchestra : Did you book the orchestra through the service of Marina Dubovskova , or is this a different orchestra ?


Nope, that was the other person  By the way, here's the sneakpeak from the recording stage where you could find the name of our contractor, she's playing the flute also


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Mar 15, 2016)

Dmitry Noskov said:


> Thanks @Gerd Kaeding
> 
> 
> Nope, that was the other person  By the way, here's the sneakpeak from the recording stage where you could find the name of our contractor, she's playing the flute also



Dmitri , thanks a lot for the info ! Good to know . 
Very nice sneakpeak video . So good to see and hear such a bunch of talented and crafted people.
Gerd


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, Dmitry! When the soundtrack comes out - instant buy. It is such a joy when every single note sounds ... delicious!!!
I even tried to look up the film at amazon but no avail so far


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 15, 2016)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Dmitri , thanks a lot for the info !


You're always welcome! If you'll need some extra info, please PM me. ))



Hannes_F said:


> Thanks for sharing, Dmitry! When the soundtrack comes out - instant buy. It is such a joy when every single note sounds ... delicious!!!
> I even tried to look up the film at amazon but no avail so far


Thank you so much Hannes!
I'll anounce the release here later. I think that film will be released on Amazon later. After the screenings in North America and China (July, 2016).


----------



## N.Caffrey (Mar 18, 2016)

great soundtrack, very good job!


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 20, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> great soundtrack, very good job!


Many thanks!


----------



## milesito (Mar 20, 2016)

Sounds fantastic Dmitry! Great writing.


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 21, 2016)

milesito said:


> Sounds fantastic Dmitry! Great writing.


Thank you very much!


----------



## emid (Mar 22, 2016)

Dimitry awesome tracks, good luck with the movie. Listening to your other pieces on your website, all are otlichno  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 22, 2016)

emid said:


> Dimitry awesome tracks, good luck with the movie. Listening to your other pieces on your website, all are otlichno


Haha, spasibo (thank you), Emid!


----------



## Alex Maslov (Mar 27, 2016)

emid said:


> ...all are otlichno  Thanks for sharing.


Your Russian is very good


----------



## Suganthan (Mar 27, 2016)

Tasty tasty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emid (Mar 27, 2016)

Alex Maslov said:


> Your Russian is very good



Had some friends in the past


----------



## TimCox (Mar 29, 2016)

Gorgeous! Very playful but I don't think it goes over the top, which is nice to hear. Great reminder of the power of real players!


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Apr 1, 2016)

TimCox said:


> Great reminder of the power of real players


That's for sure!  Thank you Tim!


----------



## Alex Maslov (Apr 6, 2016)

TimCox said:


> Gorgeous! Very playful but I don't think it goes over the top, which is nice to hear. Great reminder of the power of real players!


And it is true, the performers were great!


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi guys! Just a little update.
Made a video and uploaded 2 cues from recording session on youtube.
*I want to fly

Market chase
*


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 11, 2016)

Man, this is REALLY good!


----------



## jemu999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Bravo Dmitry. Excellent.


----------



## dariusofwest (Oct 12, 2016)

So good! :D


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Oct 12, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Man, this is REALLY good!





jemu999 said:


> Bravo Dmitry. Excellent.





dariusofwest said:


> So good! :D


Thank you guys!!


----------

